# Blitzortung - Deteção de Trovoadas - Fazer crescer a rede em Portugal!



## psper (19 Jul 2017 às 15:07)

Viva!
Alguém está interessado em adquirir uma estação Blitzortung para fazermos crescer a rede Portuguesa ?
Estamos a tentar espalhar o máximo numero de estações possíveis.

Abraço, 
Paulo Sérgio


----------



## Toby (19 Jul 2017 às 16:09)

Ola Paulo


----------



## psper (19 Jul 2017 às 16:24)

Toby disse:


> Ola Paulo


Viva Toby!

Acabei de meter a funcionar a minha segunda :-) Embora depois as vá colocar noutros lugares.  Como estás a recuperar os status das estações? Eu estou a fazer por programação. E vou meter alertas no FB a avisar os donos das estações quando pararem ;-)

E a tua ??

Temos de ajudar a fazer crescer a rede :-)

Abraço


----------



## Knyght (28 Ago 2018 às 00:37)

Para colocar uma na Madeira é necessário o quê?


----------



## camrov8 (28 Ago 2018 às 19:26)

compra-lo e instalar e te-lo ligado à rede 24/7


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2019 às 00:05)

Hoje (Domingo, 8 de Setembro de 2019) constatei que o portal Blitzortung fazia a geolocalização das descargas eléctricas atmosféricas junto do litoral do Algarve quando as imagens de satélite do SAT24 mostravam que a nebulosidade convectiva estava localizada muito mais para norte, no interior do Algarve...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Set 2019 às 00:23)

Gerofil disse:


> Hoje (Domingo, 8 de Setembro de 2019) constatei que o portal Blitzortung fazia a geolocalização das descargas eléctricas atmosféricas junto do litoral do Algarve quando as imagens de satélite do SAT24 mostravam que a nebulosidade convectiva estava localizada muito mais para norte, no interior do Algarve...



Também já tenho reparado que algumas descargas do Blitzortung apresentam um desvio espacial considerável. Um bom site para se verificar isso mesmo é no windy, onde é possível ver imagens de radar e DEAs em simultâneo.


----------

